# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Schienes Rätselecke

## schiene

Ich werde hier aller paar Tage ein kleines Rätsel mehr oder weniger schwierig einstellen und nach 3-5 Tagen die Lösung einstellen falls es nich gelöst wird.
Natürlich wird der ein oder andere eines dieser Rätsel kennen aber das wird sich nicht vermeiden lassen.
Also,viel Spaß beim Rätseln und Lösen.

1.Rätsel

Ein Chinese bestellt in einem Restaurant in Hong Kong für sich und seine Familie eine Schale Reis, drei Sake und sieben Loempia. Seine Rechnung beläuft sich auf 14 HK$.
Der Gast am Nebentisch hatte für sich und seine Gäste eine Schale Reis, vier Sake und zehn Loempia. Seine Rechnung beläuft sich auf kosten 17 HK$. 

Was müsste ein Gast in demselben Restaurant bezahlen, wenn er... 
a) eine Schale Reis, ein Sake und eine Loempia verzehrt?
b) zwei Schalen Reis, drei Sake und fünf Loempia hätte?

----------

Für dieses Rätsel ist Muttis Sohn zu faul oder zu doof.     ::

----------


## schiene

@Phommel
Ich muß zugeben das es sehr schwer ist und man nen bissel hin und her rechnen muß.Gibs doch in Thailand einfach weiter,die haben für alles ne Lösung :aetsch: 
mfG schiene

----------


## Hua Hin

a) 8 HK$
b)19 HK$
 :aetsch:

----------


## schiene

> a) 8 HK$
> b)19 HK$
>  :aetsch:



Richtig,trag dir eine 1 ins Buch! :super: 

Hier ein Lösungsweg zum Rätsel:
Dies wird am besten algebraisch gelöst. x sei der Preis einer Schale Reis, y eines Sake, und z einer Loempia. Dann müssen x + 3y + 7z = 14 ergeben, und x + 4y + 10z = 17. Nun wollen wir den Wert von x + y + z und von 2x + 3y + 5z wissen. Nun können wir aber aus nur 2 Gleichungen nicht die Werte von 3 Unbekannten ermitteln; bestimmte Kombinationen der drei Unbekannten können wir jedoch herausfinden. Wir wissen auch, dass wir, mit Hilfe der gegebenen Gleichungen, 2 der 3 Unbekannten, deren Wert gefordert wird, herausbekommen können, so dass nur noch eine übrig bleibt. Wenn dann der geforderte Wert überhaupt festzustellen ist, so nur, indem die dritte Unbekannte von selbst verschwindet; sonst ist das Problem unlösbar.
Wir wollen also den Reis und die Sake verschwinden lassen, und alles auf die Loempia reduzieren. Hierzu subtrahieren wir die erste Gleichung von der 2., wodurch der Reis verschwindet, und man y + 3z = 3, oder y = 3 - 3z erhält, und setzen diesen Wert in die erste Gleichung ein, wodurch sich x - 2z = 5, d. h. x = 5 + 2z ergibt. Wenn wir diese Werte von x und y nun bei den Mengen einsetzen, deren Werte gefragt sind, so wird die erste (5 + 2z) + (3 - 3z) + z, d.h.8, und die zweite verwandelt sich in 2 (5 + 2z) + 3 (3 - 3z) + 5z, d.h. 19. Demnach lauten die Antworten zu 1) a) 8 HK$ und zu b) 19 HK$.

----------


## schiene

OK,hier mal eins welches in ne ganz andere Richtung hinausgeht.
2.Rätsel 
Was ist das?
Helmut Kohl hat einen Kurzen, Arnold Schwarzenegger einen Langen, Ehepaare benutzen ihn oft gemeinsam, ein Junggeselle hat ihn für sich allein, Madonna hat keinen, und der Papst benutzt ihn nie.
was ist es?

----------


## Hua Hin

der Nachname

----------


## schiene

> der Nachname


Wieder richtig! :respekt: 

OK,mal sehn ob du das auch weisst.
3.Rätsel


Viele Namen hat dieser Mann. Einige nennen ihn Fritz. Vor 15 Jahren ist er berühmt geworden. Dabei ist er doch schon recht alt. 

Und Reinhold soll dazu angemerkt haben: "Mit dem Mandl stimmt was net." 

Um wen handelt es sich?

----------


## Hua Hin

Özzi?

----------


## schiene

> Özzi?


 :super: 
Hier mal nen Link zum Thema
http://www.raetsel-des-monats.de/loesung_0609.htm

----------


## schiene

> Vielleicht steht da eine? Aber nicht die auf dem Bild!


ups,dachte ich hätte da eine gesehen.Ist allerdings ca. 10 Jahre her als ich das letzte mal da war  ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

In Chumporn am Bahnhof steht so eine, hat aber die Nummer 235   ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

Hab's !!

Die 962 steht in La-Un/Kao Fachi Rail Station (Ranong)   ::

----------


## schiene

> Hab's !!
> 
> Die 962 steht in La-Un (Ranong)


zur Strafe musst du ein neues Rätsel einstellen  ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

> zur Strafe musst du ein neues Rätsel einstellen


Ich wachse über mich hinaus!  :: 



@ schiene

O.K., ich lass' mir was einfallen   :cool:

----------


## TeigerWutz

Wo in thailand, auf welcher straßenkreuzung, steht dieser riesige kilometerstein?

Anhaltspunkte auf dem stein habe ich nicht (bösartigerweise) gelöscht  :: 




Auf ein gutes raten   ::

----------


## Greenhorn

Ranong nach Ban Khao Fachi sind 30 Km. Das liegt im Bezirk LaUn. Da haben die Japaner das Ding vergessen.   ::   ::  

Der Stein muesste an der 1 noerdlich von Ko Kha, nahe dem Flughafen Mueang Lam Pang liegen.
Strassenkreuzung: 1/11

----------


## Greenhorn

http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/p...l/18608477.jpg

----------


## Greenhorn

Was genau ist das?
[img_l:3qcm9a22]http://www.siamonline.de/forum/userfiles/img/aDSC00075.jpg[/img_l:3qcm9a22]

----------


## schiene

das ist getrokneter Fisch(Plaa heng)

----------


## Greenhorn

Grosses Schweigen?
So was habt ihr noch nicht gesehen?
Da seit ihr platt wie 'ne Flunder?
Nach so was kann man nicht googlen!  ::  
Na, morgen frueh geb' ich euch einen Tipp!

----------


## schiene

wie jetzt???hab ich doch schon gelöst!!!
ok,hab nicht Flunder geschrieben aber Fisch und die thail.Bezeichnung!!
Oder stimmt meine Lösung etwa nicht??

----------


## Greenhorn

Sorry wir haben ziemlich gleichzeitig gepostet, hatte deswegen deine Antwort nicht gesehen!

Richtig, es ist getrockneter Fisch (Scheiben von den Rochen).



> zur Strafe musst du ein neues Rätsel einstellen

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Was genau ist das?


Das war leicht!

Das sind die "fluegel" von nem rochen in scheiben geschnitten u. dann in dieser form (baettrig uebereinander gelegt) sonnengetrocknet!

Wird dann zum verzehr in fett herausgebacken. Wenn das fett nicht zu heiss ist, schmeckts das wie grieben.
(absolut kein fischaroma)

----------


## TeigerWutz

Anmerkung!

Ne "echte" Flunder gibt's in thailand eh nicht. 
Was am naehesten kommt ist der _indische heilbutt_, der entweder (nach region verschieden) _pla da diao_ od. _pla si diao_ heisst!

----------


## Greenhorn

Das Teil kennt ja jeder!?
Aber was ist der hoechste Betrag, bis zu dem man damit rechnen kann?

----------


## chauat

Von rechts nach links sind es 100 dann 10.000 noch mal 10.000 ganz links war für mich der zwischen Speicher, mag sein das er noch nee andere Bedeutung hat ist mir aber nicht bekannt. 

Gruß
Martin   ::

----------


## Greenhorn

@chauat
Ich sehe an deinem Post, dass du grundsaetzlich mit dieser Rechenmaschine umgehen kannst. Allerdings wird die Frage dadurch nicht beantwortet. 
Wenn man z.B.:10.000+1 noch rechnen kann, waere die Antwort 10.001
Ginge aber maximal 1.000.000-1 auch zu rechnen, waere die Antwort 1.000.000  ::  
@alle
Soweit mir bekannt ist (!), gibt es bei dem Abakus verschiedene Methoden, wie man ihn einsetzen kann.
Grundsaetzlich kann man addieren (+), subtrahieren (-), multiplizieren (*) und diffidieren(/).
Bei den beiden letzten sogenannten Punktrechenarten muss man Hilfebenen (siehe auch Antwort von chauat) benutzen, wodurch die "Obergrenze" der rechenbaren Zahlen herabgesetzt wird.
Man kann auch mit Dezimalstellen rechnen, wodurch natuerlich der Hoechstwert der rechenbaren "Ganzen"-Zahlen ebenfalls reduziert wird.
Es gibt auch verschiedene Ausfuehrungen. Das hier ist die chinesische Version (Suan Pan). Die auf einem "Doppelten-5er-Dezimalsystem" aufgebaut ist.
Lasse die Frage so stehen und gebe sogar noch zwei Links dazu:
http://abacus-blog.nachhilfe-in-hamb...-mathe-abacus/
[youtube:ta0zcwnc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvsnftXXKdw&feature=fvw[/youtube:ta0zcwnc]

----------


## Greenhorn

Benutzt man dieses Teil nur fuer "Strichrechnungen" (ohne Kommastellen) kann man z.B. diese Aufgabe noch loesen:  
999.999.999.999.998 +1* =   *999.999.999.999.999* 
Viele "laecheln" ueber dieses Ding, aber wenn ich mir dies



> Ein Abakus ist ein mehr als 3000 Jahre altes einfaches mechanisches Rechenhilfsmittel


 vor Augen halte, kommt nur Bewunderung auf.
Ich kenne hier zwei Chinesenlaeden, wo zwei noch gar nicht so alte Herren diesen Abakus noch benutzen. Da wird einem schwindlig, wenn man denen zuschaut. Aehnlich wie man beim Lesen lernen zunaechst nur Buchstaben sieht und und dann nach entsprechenden Fortschritten ganze Woerter "anspringen", ist das beim Benutzen dieses Geraetes mit den Zahlen. 
 ::  

* auch 999.999.999.999.999 + 1 =1.000.000.000.000.000 koennte als Antwort noch richtig sein

----------


## schiene

Ich habe mich damit nie befasst,aber ich habe sie damals viel in der DDR bei den Russen gesehen.In jedem Geschäft von denen stand so ein Rechner und ich war immer erstaunt wie schnell und sicher sie damit arbeiten konnten.

----------


## Greenhorn

> Ich habe mich damit nie befasst,aber ich habe sie damals viel in der DDR bei den Russen gesehen.In jedem Geschäft von denen stand so ein Rechner und ich war immer erstaunt wie schnell und sicher sie damit arbeiten konnten.


Traue mich als "blauäugiger" Westler jetzt gar nicht richtig zu fragen, aber wieso hatten da Russen Geschaefte in der DDR?Osten?
Bin ausserdem echt etwas ueberrascht, dass die mit dem Abakus umgehen konnten.  ::  
 ::

----------


## schiene

ja,es gab sogenannte "Russenläden".Ob es sie überall gab weis ich nicht,aber wir hatten in Dresden mehrere "Russenkasernen"(wo übrigens Putin KGB Chef war) und da gab es einen Laden wo man einkaufen konnte.Die hatten immer riesengroße Bonbons welche gaz gut schmecketen und ab und wann Dinge die es in den DDR Läden nicht gab.
Hinter den Verkaufstheken standen meist richtig dicke "Olgas"mit knallrot geschmickten Lippen und der Gestank nach dem ekligen "Russenparfüm"war kurz vor der Kotzgrenze  ::  
Aber mit den"Bretten"konnten die im Nu alles ausrechen und das fand ich sehr imposant!!!

----------


## schiene

da ich nicht weiss wie man dieses Tier nennt mach ich doch gleich mal nen Rätsel draus  ::  
Gesucht  sind der thail.und latainische Name.

----------


## pit

Ich glaube, ich hab son Teil mal gesehen. Meine Frau nannte es "aroi"!   ::  

 ::

----------


## Mr Mo

Tokeh (Gekko gecko)
Reihe: 	Landwirbeltiere (Tetrapoda)
Klasse: 	Reptilien (Reptilia)
Ordnung: 	Schuppenkriechtiere (Squamata)
Unterordnung: 	Geckoartige (Gekkota)
Familie: 	Geckos

Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geckos

Gruß 
Mo

----------


## schiene

pit setzen 5  ::  
Mr.Mo eine 1 für deine Antwort!!
Vielen Dank!!

----------


## schiene

was sist auf diesem Bild falsch??  :cool:

----------


## Enrico

Dame Nummer 6 fehlt...

----------


## schiene

> Dame Nummer 6 fehlt...


ok,stimmt,hab ich garnicht bemerkt.Eigentlich meinte ich was anderes  ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

Die blonden halten die nummern "upside down" !!!

----------


## schiene

> Die blonden halten die nummern "upside down" !!!


jo,das meinet ich  ::

----------


## Robert

Das gibts auch in Variationen, die gefällt mit am Besten, die Frage lautet,
"Wer ist die echte Blondine?"

----------


## Enrico

Diesmal fehlen ja noch mehr   ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

Das ist jetzt kein spass! — Nicht weil heute der 1. april ist!

Habe ich vom/aus dem _internet_  -  Ist ein bild zum rezept!

Was soll das für 'ne speise darstellen???



Bin noch immer verzückt v. dieser "gelungenen" presentation   ::   ::

----------


## schiene

Rösti mit Flecke/Kuddeln??

----------


## TeigerWutz

also dein tip mit dem rösti ist genial! Haetten 2 freunde von mir auch geraten - schaut echt so aus - ist's abba nich   ::  

die sauce ist (normalerweise) was mit champignons, petersilie und zwiebel

Ps: suche die BRD/ÖSSI- variante dieser speise und nicht die DDR-version

----------


## Mr Mo

Jägerschnitzel?

----------


## TeigerWutz

@Mr Mo

BINGO !!!

ein fachmann halt  ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

Warum ist der Osterhase das ärmste Tier der Welt ???


L Ö S U N G

----------


## wein4tler

Wirklich ein armer Kerl.

----------


## schiene

> Wirklich ein armer Kerl.


aber vielleicht bringen nur die Osterhasendamen die Eier  ::

----------


## schiene

welche Aussage verbirgt sich hinter dem Bild?

----------


## chauat

Träumen die Amis vom Mars, smile. 

 ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

Wird wahrsch. heissen:

Amerikaner *auf* dem Mars (....oder so ähnlich)

----------


## wein4tler

Oder Marshmellow

----------


## schiene

> Wird wahrsch. heissen:
> 
> Amerikaner *auf* dem Mars (....oder so ähnlich)


ja,so kann man sagen  ::

----------


## schiene

da ich es selbst nicht weiss frage ich mal hier in der Rätselecke.
Wie nennt man diese leckere Frucht??

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

Unreife passionsfrucht  / saowarot dip /เสาวรสดิบ

เสาวรส (ดิบ)

----------


## schiene

> .
> 
> Unreife passionsfrucht  / saowarot dip /เสาวรสดิบ
> 
> เสาวรส (ดิบ)




wusste doch das du da weiter helfen kannst :: 
unreif??war die aber glaube nicht.Geschmacklich war sie sehr süß mit leicht säuerlichen aber angenehmemen Geschmack.

----------


## TeigerWutz

Was ist das?



Hilfe: _processed fruit_

Na dann............. :cool:

----------


## schiene

:: Kenn ich nicht,aber ich vermute das dies was mit getrockneten Bananen zu tun hat welche 
gefärbt und speziell zubereitet wurden!?

----------


## TeigerWutz

Getrocktnet ist schon mal gut!

Gefärbt u. bananen nicht

----------


## schiene

eine Art getrocknete Orangen???
ich hab wirklich keine Ahnung!!

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

Das sind brotfrucht chips aus hawai !  (....ähnlich der bananenchips in th)

TW

----------


## schiene

wer macht für dieses türkische Shampoo Werbung?

----------


## wein4tler

Nicht Spiderman, nicht Batman, sondern Biomen!  ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

.


Mit google klaert sich alles leichter auf   



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLzxuiQtzqE

----------


## schiene

Frage an die Spezialisten,wie heisst diese Frucht?
Ich weiß es selbst nicht!!

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

graton (mit offenen O, fast wie gataun gesprochen) กระท้อน

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Santol_%28Pflanze%29

----------


## schiene

> .
> 
> graton (mit offenen O, fast wie gataun gesprochen) กระท้อน
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Santol_%28Pflanze%29


thanks,wusste doch daß ich mich auf dich verlassenkann!!! ::

----------


## schiene

Für was machte dieser coole Typ auf dem Markt von Prakhon Chai Werbung???

----------


## TeigerWutz

rettungsgesellschaft

----------


## schiene

> rettungsgesellschaft


nicht ganz schlecht.....
 auf jeden Fall steht hinten .....gesellschaft :cool:

----------


## schiene

> Für was machte dieser coole Typ auf dem Markt von Prakhon Chai Werbung???


Er war der Werbesprecher für eine Versicherungsgesellschaft.
Ich hab zwar nix verstanden aber die Menschen auf dem Markt waren ständig am lachen und der Typ redete und redete
ohne Unterbrechung.Neben ihm waren zwei Tische mit Angestellten der Versicherung welche fleissig ihre Policen verkauften.
für mich hatte er natürlich Zeit :cool:

----------

